# To name or not to name? That is the question!



## Femangel (Nov 11, 2013)

Do you or do you not give your tarantula's a name?

I do, though my fiancee doesn't agree, he suspects i will lose track of names as our collection grows. Stubborn as i am i still name every new addition.

We have two GBB's named Chichi and Consuela, one L. Parahybana named 
Big Bertha, our B. Smithi is simply called Smithi, we have an extremely small Cyriocosmus elegans thats convieniently calle Tiny T and an A. Metallica named Flower by my 10 yr old daughter. Our rosie has not been named het but i am considering Beelzebulb or Gremlin, it both suits her not everyday personality. 

Would love to hear your names too. Might bring me more inspiration!


----------



## reunsch (Nov 11, 2013)

I name everything, and then print out labels with their name, common name and species name to stick on to the terrarium. So far I have Loki, Timothy, Bear, Thor, Hinter, Noin, Zeus, Helios, Gordy, Beast, Watson, Ian, Hades, Aether, Ferb and Ron. The names either have personal value to me or they're gods/personifications/goddesses from mythology. It makes it easier to keep track of feedings, because I have a list that I mark them off on. Now instead of using numbers or species names I can just use their actual name. My dad still uses numbers to refer to them, so whenever I tell him about one of the tarantulas I have to tell him which number terrarium it's in, otherwise he has no idea which one I'm talking about.


----------



## Jebbles (Nov 11, 2013)

Always. I give them unisex names unless I know their gender for sure. I got Axel, Bellan, River, Ozias, Alex, Eden, and my 3 h incei are Inny, Mini, and Wild Mo of the West.   I still have 3 slings with no name


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 11, 2013)

Personally, I think naming invertebrates is ridiculous.  Right or wrong, I associate it with amateurs.  You need to know the latin names, and not a second set of cute made-up names.


----------



## PEIMike (Nov 11, 2013)

doesn't matter, it wont come when you call it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Nov 11, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Personally, I think naming invertebrates is ridiculous.  Right or wrong, I associate it with amateurs.  You need to know the latin names, and not a second set of cute made-up names.


I'm trying to follow the logic here...do you have a dog? If so, do you call it Canis lupus familiaris instead of Rover?

I know the Latin names of the species fine, but I still choose to name my pets regardless of that fact. Calling what is basically an extended member of your family by its genus and species seems like something Commander Data from Star Trek would do. Cold, clinical, and not human.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 11, 2013)

nicodimus22 said:


> I'm trying to follow the logic here...do you have a dog? If so, do you call it Canis lupus familiaris instead of Rover?
> 
> I know the Latin names of the species fine, but I still choose to name my pets regardless of that fact. Calling what is basically an extended member of your family by its genus and species seems like something Commander Data from Star Trek would do. Cold, clinical, and not human.


Try more logic, less emotion.  My dogs and cats come when they're called, they've learned their names.  They're intelligent mammals, they are affectionate, they desire human contact.  Invertebrates do not.  Giving them cute names doesn't give them mammal-like qualities.  You can try to project traits of higher animals in them, but that doesn't change nature.  They're simple-minded predators, the vast majority are cannibals; they don't want to be friends or bond with anything, including their owners.  It's nice you think of them as part of your family, but they're really not, anymore than tropical fish are.  We get to observe these fascinating animals in our homes, and see their secret worlds.  That's the beauty of the hobby.  We're keepers that get to observe things most people don't even know exist.  We're not mutual friends with them.  Any 'relationship' is one-sided.  They try to go on with their lives and ignore us.  And if we truly respect them, that's what we do as much as possible.  Huge difference between spiders & dogs and cats.  

This topic comes up periodically, and people say as they build their collections, naming spiders falls by the wayside.  It gets to be impractical to come up with dozens of clever names, and as they realize, it's kind of pointless to name deaf animals that want to live alone.


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 11, 2013)

I name mine so that when I leave town for extended periods of time (like a month or more) the people watching them, if they have questions, can have an easier time telling me which tarantula is doing something weird or needs something or has molted, etc. But typically I try to name them something similar to their appearance or the firs letter or two of their latin name. My Thrixopelma ockerti is Thrixi. My N. chromatus is Paprika (red butt). My B. vagans are named Valerie & Vesper. M. balfouri is Bijou. It helps a lot with my friends who are interested in my tarantulas and that sometimes help me out with them even though they wont ever get T's on their own. If I'm talking to other people in the hobby, I'll refer to them by their latin name, though. I find it helps a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kroogur (Nov 11, 2013)

I name mine for the same great reason that LuiziBee brought up. If I have to go for training im gone for at least a week and the folks watching my T's are not college professors  so it's easier for them to tell me what is up with whatever T is doing something.

So I have Gladys (G. Rosea), Freddy (P.Cambridgei),Blondie (A.Chalcodes),Jerome (G.Pulchripes),Stan (B.Smithi),Jojo (A.Aviculara),Crash (P.Murinus)
Beauregard (L.Klugi) Snackapuss (P.Cancerides) Scoot (A.Hentzi) Regis (P.Imperator) Desi (E.Macularis leopard gecko)

Besides when trying to put non T folks at ease it helps if they have a "cute" name to make them seem less cold and sterile as calling them Grammastola Rosea.


----------



## SpiritScale (Nov 11, 2013)

All of my T's over here have labels on their enclosures with their scientific names, 'given' names and their gender if known. 
I name my T's (all of them) because they are unique beings into themselves. 
I don't name any animal because I expect or think they will come running, but because it's a unique tag for each spider and is a sign of my consideration as them being part of my family and unique beings. Once you have a name here, chances are you are staying. You've become part of the fold so to speak. 
Besides, if I had three adult female B. boehmei of the same size for example they would all be named because I don't want people (or me!) to get confused if I'm talking about them---it's a way to differentiate. It also helps them be less 'scary' or 'foreign' to non-exotics people. I.e 'the big scary boa' becomes Lazarus who has a personality, preferences and a soul. 

I suppose you could just label me '0.0.1 (yes I understand the implication...the gender marker placement is deliberate) Homo sapiens #5 million'...but to me that's just cold and an entity doesn't have to achieve a certain level of 'importance/intelligence' in order to be worth a name and the preferential treatment and affection that comes with being 'Xochitl' vs 'my pet tarantula' or 'the brachypelma boehmei sling'. 

 Brachypelma boehmei---Xochitl
 Brachypelma vagans---Xaxhin
 Brachypelma albopilosum---Ichtaca
 Brachypelma albiceps---Akbal
 Acanthoscurria geniculata---Eni
 Lasiodora parahybana---Xinukutume
 Grammastola rosea---Kulli

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## prairiepanda (Nov 11, 2013)

I name all of mine, but my limit for my T collection is 20 animals so that's easy enough to keep track of. All my enclosures are labelled with name and species, but I don't personally need that to help me remember. The labels are for other people. Having simple 1 to 3 syllable names makes it really easy to keep track of everyone, especially when other people are looking after them for me. The names also help people open up more to the idea that tarantulas are not scary/creepy/evil. If I just assigned everyone a number, I could never remember who is who. For me, associating names works a lot better for my memory than numbers. I don't breed Ts, though, so there's no army of babies to think about. 

I also name my electronic devices and house plants. It's not like I expect them to gain anything from having a name, but it signifies how important they are to me.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Nov 11, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Try more logic, less emotion.  My dogs and cats come when they're called, they've learned their names.  They're intelligent mammals, they are affectionate, they desire human contact.  Invertebrates do not.  Giving them cute names doesn't give them mammal-like qualities.  You can try to project traits of higher animals in them, but that doesn't change nature.  They're simple-minded predators, the vast majority are cannibals; they don't want to be friends or bond with anything, including their owners.  It's nice you think of them as part of your family, but they're really not, anymore than tropical fish are.  We get to observe these fascinating animals in our homes, and see their secret worlds.  That's the beauty of the hobby.  We're keepers that get to observe things most people don't even know exist.  We're not mutual friends with them.  Any 'relationship' is one-sided.  They try to go on with their lives and ignore us.  And if we truly respect them, that's what we do as much as possible.  Huge difference between spiders & dogs and cats.
> 
> This topic comes up periodically, and people say as they build their collections, naming spiders falls by the wayside.  It gets to be impractical to come up with dozens of clever names, and as they realize, it's kind of pointless to name deaf animals that want to live alone.


I don't see what a pet's biological complexity has to do with whether you name it or not. I've named every pet I've ever had. Dogs, cats, toads, crayfish, goldfish...it doesn't matter. It's just a personal touch. I do not project "mammal-like qualities" onto my Ts either, that was simply an assumption you made about me.

I think you look at owning Ts as a hobby, kind of like rock collecting. I suppose that's valid, but it seems like a very cold and clinical way to look at living things for my taste. I look at them as simply pets, and my pets get names. <shrug>


----------



## forrestpengra (Nov 11, 2013)

I do not name my tarantulas... that said, we will be naming 2.  My kids have recently been begging me to get some spiders as I've been on a2 year absence from the hobby.  We picked up 3 this weekend, one for each of them and one for myself.  Mine won't be named but theirs will be.  They need to know that this spider is part of our family and that they are at least partially responsible for it's well-being.  I think giving them a name will help in this.


----------



## Kellylake01 (Nov 11, 2013)

i name all of my pets, form my T's to my ball pythons, naming something is for my pleasure not necessarily for the animal! i find the name helps people remember that it is a pet and not just a giant spider, snake , etc...


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 11, 2013)

I usually name all my T's/pets, although i didn't write them down for (this collection) but know thair Latin names etc, i dont see a problem naming pets including T's etc. it's normal human instinct to name something in our care, take it this way, cars have names i.e Honda/Ferrari/Ford etc, same as vacuum cleaners/food/TVs etc that are nothing but brainless items, naming a living creature is more than normal form the way I see it.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 11, 2013)

nicodimus22 said:


> I don't see what a pet's biological complexity has to do with whether you name it or not.


It has everything to do with it.  Good thing you don't have an ant farm.


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 11, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Good thing you don't have an ant farm.


+1 I like that lol.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Nov 11, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> It has everything to do with it.  Good thing you don't have an ant farm.


That's seriously the weakest argument I've ever heard. Not everyone has hundreds of tarantulas. Not everyone keeps them all in the same container. Tarantulas don't all look identical. Can't you come up with anything better?


----------



## Will240393 (Nov 11, 2013)

I name mine although i only have 4 at the moment so it's not hard to keep track of them i label their tanks with their scientific names, common name and then the name i gave it, like others have said before me i consider it a part of my family same way i do with any other pets, i don't care if it doesn't care or show affection back it's just something i feel is necessary. 

It's a human thing to do in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith B (Nov 11, 2013)

LOL The ant farm comment was hilarious.  I mostly call mine by the scientific name, but I've named them because of anyone who ever comes over to see them.  I could repeat the name dozens of times and they still look at me blankly and say "Which one? what?".  They are named mostly after cartoon characters I've grown up on that match their colors or personalities.  For example, G. pulchra is Bagheera, my two P. irminia are Shere Khan (Tiger obviously) and Bonzai (a hyena from Lion King cause he's totally maniacal), just to name a few.  It still gets frustrating at times, cause I still end up saying both names, cause I can't help but say the latin name, and then say the given name when the latin one is met with total blankness yet again.  I actually happen to find the latin names beautiful in their own right.


----------



## Thistles (Nov 11, 2013)

I named my car. Guess I shouldn't have since it's not a dog.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 11, 2013)

Thistles said:


> I named my car. Guess I shouldn't have since it's not a dog.


it depends on the car you have? i named my Nissan GTR, Sonic cause its blue and fast but maybe I shouldn't have lol.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 11, 2013)

nicodimus22 said:


> That's seriously the weakest argument I've ever heard... Can't you come up with anything better?


Then you haven't heard many arguments.  Listen, if you want to give your spider clever names for the kiddies, go ahead.  No reason to get yourself worked up over it.  I collect and breed; guys like me are where your spiders come from.  Naming mine is pointless.  Doesn't mean I care any less about them.  In fact, with the time and effort I put into mine, and the experiences and learning that goes with it, one could say that spiders are more important to me than they are to you.  I just see a clear distinction between them & my cats and dogs.


----------



## Beary Strange (Nov 11, 2013)

I do but, with one exception, only the sexed ones and only when inspiration strikes. I currently have a versi pair, pulchra and irminia in need of names. Here are the few that do so far:
B.smithi female-Spice
GBB female-Absinthe
G.rosea female-Lilith
 OBT sling-Saffron


----------



## vespers (Nov 11, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Personally, I think naming invertebrates is ridiculous.  Right or wrong, I associate it with amateurs.  You need to know the latin names, and not a second set of cute made-up names.





Poec54 said:


> I collect and breed; guys like me are where your spiders come from.  Naming mine is pointless.  Doesn't mean I care any less about them.  In fact, with the time and effort I put into mine, and the experiences and learning that goes with it, one could say that spiders are more important to me than they are to you.


Would you just stop with your blow-hard, self-aggrandizing crap already? Seriously. Yes, you have a lot of spiders and you're older than many of the members here. So? With the amount of time you spend on this forum patting yourself on the pack and talking down to others, how do you even have time to take care of them all? You're not any more "special" than anyone else, your participation in the hobby is not anymore "valid" than anyone else here, and you're not some self-imposed spider god. Enough already.

Back on topic, before the rudeness arrived: Only one of mine has a "name", and it sort of came about from joking about its appetite and it just stuck. But I normally don't. That said, I see no issue with naming whatever you want if you so choose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## concrete (Nov 11, 2013)

The only spider I have ever named was my very first rosie years ago. Otherwise, I have a detached approach to my spiders. I consider them objects in a collection, like stamps or rocks someone mentioned previously, and I view them in terms of their value in a collection. If a spider dies, it bothers me to the extent of how much money it cost and how difficult it will be to replace. I don't have any emotional attachment to them and I don't consider them pets in a traditional way my dog is a pet. But I can definitely understand how some people become attached to them and want to name them. They are living beings and we do spend time fussing over them, raising them, feeding them and witnessing their individual personalities.


----------



## AzJohn (Nov 11, 2013)

What's to debate? Name them if you want to. I have a decent sized collection, so I don't. A lot of people, including some advanced hobbyist, find pleasure in naming at least some of them, why should I or anyone else care.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 11, 2013)

vespers said:


> Would you just stop with your blow-hard, self-aggrandizing crap already? Seriously. Yes, you have a lot of spiders and you're older than many of the members here. So? With the amount of time you spend on this forum patting yourself on the pack and talking down to others, how do you even have time to take care of them all? You're not any more "special" than anyone else, your participation in the hobby is not anymore "valid" than anyone else here, and you're not some self-imposed spider god.


Always good to hear from a calm, rational person like yourself.  I look forward to your thoughtful insights and suggestions for personal improvement.


----------



## Femangel (Nov 12, 2013)

Now that spiraled out of control quickly! I wanted to get both sides of the story but didn't expect everyone to start biting eachothers heads off.

I for one don't think one way is right or wrong for anyone. Its a matter of personal choice and i can imagine offcourse if u have 200+ and if trade/breed/sell many that its not even possible nor desired to hand out names. But what in the world happend to the respect for other peoples choices?? Sure a tarantula is not the same as a dog or a cat. I get that! But still, i can't simply view my tarantulas as a 'rock collection' they are my pets much in the same way as a cat or a dog. I had a pet turtle once, his name was Manny, bawled my eyes put when it died and i woll probably bawl my eyes out again if any of my t's lights go out. Why? Because i care tremendously about any animal in my care, wether it be a cat, a spider or even e flipping bird i rescued. Secondly i agree with what some said as it beeing an easy way to talk to friends and family about our tarantula's. If i go up to my friend tomorrow and say: "hey my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescense did an awesome web yesterday" she will most likely go: " your what did what now?" On the other hand if i say: "Chichi has been up building all night" she'll immideatly now who i am reffereing to. The biggest and wrongest assumption i've heard made during this discussion is that 'naming is for amateurs' i think it is absolutely ridiculous that u think just because we name ours that we don't know or don't even want to learn their propere scientific name. I know all mine. I know all the ones i want. I know half of what other people have and whats popular out there. Every name i hear sticks. I research every new name i come across and catalogue it in my mind. I went from knowing zero names to several dozens in a short period of time. So yeah it really bugs me beeing called an amateur. If i could give this forum just one little piece of advice: quit allready with the newbie bashing, seriously grow up. Be happy that new owners saak advice instead of just doing something random. People like here, yes Poec54, i'm looking at you... Kinda ruin it for a lot of the new guys, try to remember at one point in your life you too where new at this....

That beeing said, i will continue to name mine, wether other people agree or disagree! 
@everyone who shared names: some really cool names guys! I especially liked azphyxiate's Absinthe!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 12, 2013)

Femangel said:


> If i could give this forum just one little piece of advice: quit allready with the newbie bashing, seriously grow up. Be happy that new owners saak advice instead of just doing something random. People like here, yes Poec54, i'm looking at you... Kinda ruin it for a lot of the new guys, try to remember at one point in your life you too where new at this....


Do you have any idea how many newbies I help on this and other forums?  I get 5 or 10 'Thanks' a day.  As far as my opinion on naming T's, that's what this thread is titled; we were asked to give our opinions, I gave mine.  It differs from some people's, and apparently a few have taken offense to that.  One in particular has blown up once again.  Whatever side you're on, please don't encourage that kind of behavior.  I really don't care if people name their spiders or not.  For those that do, when they post here asking questions, they need to refer to it as 'Chromatopelma', instead of 'Chichi' so we know what they're talking about and can help them.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Nov 12, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Do you have any idea how many newbies I help on this and other forums?  I get 5 or 10 'Thanks' a day.  As far as my opinion on naming T's, that's what this thread is titled; we were asked to give our opinions, I gave mine.  It differs from some people's, and apparently a few have taken offense to that.  One in particular has blown up once again.  Whatever side you're on, please don't encourage that kind of behavior.  I really don't care if people name their spiders or not.  For those that do, when they post here asking questions, they need to refer to it as 'Chromatopelma', instead of 'Chichi' so we know what they're talking about and can help them.


Nobody is upset that you shared your opinion. They are upset because you are condescending and arrogant.


----------



## vespers (Nov 12, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> It differs from some people's, and apparently a few have taken offense to that.  One in particular has blown up once again.


Once again: its not that your "opinion differs" that offends anyone, its the condescending way you present said opinions. This was already explained to you previously in other threads, yet you obviously choose not to listen. "Thoughtful insights and suggestions for personal improvement" that go unheeded...

I haven't "blown up" in the slightest. I'm not even _close_ to getting irate. You just don't like being told about yourself, and apparently misconstrue that as anger.


----------



## JZC (Nov 12, 2013)

I name any pet I have, with the exception of my dart frogs as I have 4 and they are hard to tell apart. But my tortoise is Leonard, My G. pulchra is Ravana (combo of Raven and Nirvana, not the ten headed Hindu god) and my T. stirmi is Latte. I plan to name my animals even when my collection may be in the hundreds.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 12, 2013)

vespers said:


> Once again: its not that your "opinion differs" that offends anyone, its the condescending way you present said opinions. This was already explained to you previously in other threads, yet you obviously choose not to listen. "Thoughtful insights and suggestions for personal improvement" that go unheeded...
> 
> I haven't "blown up" in the slightest. I'm not even _close_ to getting irate. You just don't like being told about yourself, and apparently misconstrue that as anger.


Most people don't have a problem with my posts; I have 27 'Friends', you have 1.  I'm doing something right.  When reading posts, it might be better to pay more attention to substance than style.


----------



## vespers (Nov 12, 2013)

JZC said:


> and my T. stirmi is Latte.


:coffee: Latte, I like that one. :coffee:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Femangel (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes Poec54 u did voice your opinion and indeed i did ask for opinions. However u have managed to do so in a way that insults quite a few members. Reading back your posts u've used words describing us as: ridiculous or amateurs... It's no wonder some of us will be rubbed the wrong way. Everything in ur posts shines with this aura of 'i know everything better anyway and don't care about any other opinion then my own' at least i'm trying to keep an open mind. As i said i GET why some people won't name them but its a little bit black and white in my opinion to judge people the other way round... It's all just about respect for eachothers opinions and feelings. See what i mean?


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 12, 2013)

Femangel said:


> Yes Poec54 u did voice your opinion and indeed i did ask for opinions. However u have managed to do so in a way that insults quite a few members. Reading back your posts u've used words describing us as: ridiculous or amateurs... It's no wonder some of us will be rubbed the wrong way. Everything in ur posts shines with this aura of 'i know everything better anyway and don't care about any other opinion then my own' at least i'm trying to keep an open mind. As i said i GET why some people won't name them but its a little bit black and white in my opinion to judge people the other way round... It's all just about respect for eachothers opinions and feelings. See what i mean?


The worst post here is Vespers' (#25).  That gets pretty heated and personal.  If insults and name calling is wrong, I would expect him to set a better example himself and for you to call him out on it.


----------



## vespers (Nov 12, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Most people don't have a problem with my posts; I have 27 'Friends', you have 1.  I'm doing something right.  When reading posts, it might be better to pay more attention to substance than style.


At least 3 people have a problem with your posts in just this one thread alone. This isn't the first time, surely won't be the last.

"Style" has nothing to do anything; just try to simply stop being condescending. You're even being condescending to me _right now_. You'd think someone of your 'experience' and 'years' would've picked up some more maturity somewhere along the way.

I don't care about "friend counts", this isn't Facebook. I generally ignore that function of the board, I consider most of the board a "friend" until they start acting the way you do. Substance? You regurgitating the same things (which are mostly opinion anyhow) over and over again daily, filtered through your attitude? Please. We know you dislike silk plants, you use disposable cups as water bowls, and use sterilite containers as enclosures. We know you have a lot of spiders, use top soil as substrate, and think Poecilotheria are the pinnacle of tarantula evolution. We know you think you're superior to rest of us lowly tarantula hobbyists. Yawn. Your posts make repeated postings of "Stan's Rant" look refreshing. Easily ignorable when you're not acting like a jerk, anyhow.


----------



## Femangel (Nov 12, 2013)

Look guys all i can possibly react too is the things i see with my own eyes. And after browsing the forum i can see that this is not the first time for this discussion. I don't feel i've been part of the forum long enough to give a fully ensighted comment on this. What i can tell in a short that is that YES Poec54 very often comes across condescending and that i'm not the first to get annoyed. On the other hand i can't immediatly find anything with vespers reacting badly unless u where involved... Don't get me wrong but that kinda settles the deal for me and has made up my mind. Thats all i care to say. I regret starting the topic in the first place and have started regretting joining these boards as well, so yeah, thanks!


----------



## klawfran3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> It's nice you think of them as part of your family, but they're really not, anymore than tropical fish are.


I beg to differ Poec. I had an angelfish who I named blue (who was blue, surprise surprise). this fish was able to recognize members of the family and either go to them on the side of the tank, or hide from them. he would allow himself to be stroked by yours truly, and would even go INTO the net when it was in the aquarium on purpose. now, I know what you're thinking: "he's just doing this as a food response" but no. I honestly and truly believe that this fish could recognize and like some people in the family.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 12, 2013)

vespers said:


> ...when you're not acting like a jerk.


More name calling.  Taking the high road.


----------



## vespers (Nov 12, 2013)

Femangel said:


> I regret starting the topic in the first place and have started regretting joining these boards as well, so yeah, thanks!


No, no, you shouldn't feel that way at all. I understand though, I've said similar things in the past for similar reasons. But your thread is fine, and everyone else I'm sure welcomes you here.  I'm sorry, I apologize to you for my part in bringing some negativity into this thread you started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 12, 2013)

vespers said:


> You regurgitating the same things (which are mostly opinion anyhow) over and over again daily...We know you dislike silk plants, you use disposable cups as water bowls, and use sterilite containers as enclosures. We know you have a lot of spiders, use top soil as substrate.


There's new people joining this forum every week.  I try to help out as many as I can.  Most ask the same questions, which means most of the answers will be the same too.  I also explain why I recommend the things I do, so they know my reasoning, and can decide if that's appropriate for them.  If you don't like my advice, why don't you step up and field more of those questions yourself and help people out?  It's a better use of your time and energy than complaining about me.  Help them, teach them.  Some of times I help people is by default, because sometimes few do, and occaionally no one else is helping them.


----------



## vespers (Nov 12, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> There's new people joining this forum every week.  I try to help out as many as I can.  Most ask the same questions, which means most of the answers will be the same too.  If you don't like my advice, why don't you step up and field more of those questions yourself and help people out?  It's a better use of your time and energy than complaining about me.  Help them, teach them.  Some of times I help people is by default, because sometimes few do, and occaionally no one else is helping them.


Much of your advice is good. There are a few things I don't agree with, but that boils down to opinion and preference more than anything. Sometimes I do help out, but I'm not on here constantly and often times a thread already has several satisfactory responses in regards to care, taxonomy, etc. by the time I read it. I simply don't always feel its necessary for me to chime in and repeat what was already said under those circumstances. The demeanor of some of your posts can be discouraging to others, though I concede that my gruff attempts to dissuade that aren't really beneficial either.


----------



## Femangel (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks  i'll try to put this thead behind me now and move on to nicer things .

Still curious for names though. Could always use the inspiration ha! In hindsight i forgot to mention i try to match the T's name to either their species, appearance or personality. Every name has it's story, some more obvious than others


----------



## vespers (Nov 12, 2013)

My one T that is named, is a female L parahybana I call "Dumpster".


----------



## klawfran3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Femangel said:


> Look guys all i can possibly react too is the things i see with my own eyes. And after browsing the forum i can see that this is not the first time for this discussion. I don't feel i've been part of the forum long enough to give a fully ensighted comment on this. What i can tell in a short that is that YES Poec54 very often comes across condescending and that i'm not the first to get annoyed. On the other hand i can't immediatly find anything with vespers reacting badly unless u where involved... Don't get me wrong but that kinda settles the deal for me and has made up my mind. Thats all i care to say. I regret starting the topic in the first place and have started regretting joining these boards as well, so yeah, thanks!


hey. you're doing nothing wrong. don't regret joining. you seem pretty cool and would be a great asset to our hobby, so stay with us. it may seem like this board is a little "grouchy," but remember: One bad apple spoils the bunch. the actions of one individual can sometimes cover everything people are doing good. so stay with us a little longer Femangel! we need you!


----------



## Femangel (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you klawfran3. Its posts like yours that'll keep me going  
I came here hoping to learn loads and meet people who share my love for these delightfull creatures, and i am glad that we can get the focus back on that 

@vespers: haha love that name! I don't have to wonder where she got it :laugh: 
Ours is big bertha, she came to us just about pre-molt and she is still in pre-molt, so yeah she is big & fzt, depending on my mood i will often refer to her as fat bertha  hope she will moult soon though!


----------



## Whirligig (Nov 12, 2013)

azphyxiate said:


> B.smithi female-Spice
> OBT sling-Saffron


Delightful name for a B. smithi 

---------- Post added 11-12-2013 at 02:32 PM ----------

Going back to the original post, I like naming my T's. I know it doesn't matter to them, and I take great joy in knowing their Latin names as well. I find thinking about names for 
them to be a nice way to acknowledge that these particular individuals are mine. I take care of them, I feed them, I learn about them, I give them names. Its more for my own enjoyment and for other people. To another collector Pterinocilus lugardi speaks loads about what this animal is like, but to someone else it sounds intimidating and carries little meaning. I deeply enjoy showing people that my inverts are interesting, beautiful creatures to be both respected and loved. Assigning a name to them often turns them from 
a horrible monster to be hated into an individual to be learned about in the minds of people that are intimidated. Its just a little thing to do to help people understand our love for our T's. Not necessary, but kinda fun and a helpful tool sometimes. 

I've got 6 T's, all with names. Cruella (S. calceatum), Ruby (B. smithi), Athaliah (B. albopilosum), Jezebel (G. rosea), Delilah (G. rosea), Perl (P. lugardi)


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 12, 2013)

I name my little 8-legged wards, despite knowing it's scientifically pointless. So what? They aren't numbers in a collection.

They get names on a whim, usually.

My A.versi sling is named Taz, cause in the first days, (s)he's been the most 'hyper' of my first four spiders.
G.pulchra sling received the name Shiro, japanese for 'white'...well, because (s)he's going to be black when grown up.
A.geniculata sling's name was actually an idea from my musician friend, and being into rock, metal and stuff like that, he suggested Ozzy.
B.smithi juvie girl ended up being Adéla, as she was refusing food for a long time - and I made a mental connection to the Czech film, whose name could be translated as "Adéla hasn't had dinner yet"
G.pulchripes male is Igor, because...well...he looks like Igor. Don't ask, I don't know myself.
Then there's C.cyaneopubescens, which, as you know, has a common name Green Bottle Blue. I consulted the naming with my then-girlfriend, a BIG japanophile, and I ended up toying with an idea to call it Aoi, japanese for blue. That led her to associate that with our mutual friend, who uses a name pattern on MMORPGs she plays - (something) aoi, but everyone calls her Indy. And so my GBB was named Indy.
I have a hard time naming my RCF rosea, she doesn't really have a name yet, I want to avoid the 'red', 'scarlet' etc clichés. I'm open to suggestions. I am a bit inclined to name her Melisandre after the char from A Song of Ice and Fire, but...well, she's not that evil.
And finally, my newest, P.irminia girl is Morgana, a result of an evening with beer and 20000names.com after having played some League of Legends.


----------



## PhiGamTeacher (Nov 12, 2013)

Femangel said:


> Thanks  i'll try to put this thead behind me now and move on to nicer things .
> 
> Still curious for names though. Could always use the inspiration ha! In hindsight i forgot to mention i try to match the T's name to either their species, appearance or personality. Every name has it's story, some more obvious than others


Our class voted on a name for our Avicularia urticans today- She's Penny, the Peruvian Pinktoe.


----------



## JZC (Nov 12, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> I name my little 8-legged wards, despite knowing it's scientifically pointless. So what? They aren't numbers in a collection.
> 
> They get names on a whim, usually.
> 
> ...


Daenerys, Stormborn, Mhysa, Chainbreaker, Lord and rightful Queen of the Seven Kingdoms.

---------- Post added 11-12-2013 at 09:22 PM ----------




PhiGamTeacher said:


> Our class voted on a name for our Avicularia urticans today- She's Penny, the Peruvian Pinktoe.



Noooo, you didn't get an Avicelreyvrsecoler?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## prairiepanda (Nov 12, 2013)

Femangel said:


> Thanks  i'll try to put this thead behind me now and move on to nicer things .
> 
> Still curious for names though. Could always use the inspiration ha! In hindsight i forgot to mention i try to match the T's name to either their species, appearance or personality. Every name has it's story, some more obvious than others


I usually ignore gender while naming, even if I already know the gender, and just give them something that suits their personalities or appearance and appeals to me. Recurring themes include characters from Zelda games, Star Wars, and the Ringworld novels. I won't go through my whole collection here, but here's a few for you to chew on:
Frodo is my B albopilosum, who I knew had to have a hobbit name because he is a curly hair tarantula. I also considered Bilbo.
Majora is my X immanis, who I named because her colour scheme reminded me of the mask of Majora.
Yoda is my Paraphysa sp. (whatever) who has a green carapace and is a dwarf, therefore must be Yoda despite being female.
Tumble is my G pulchra, who tends to be quite clumsy and often tumbled down the hill she built as a sling. I sometimes call her "Tumble Bumble"
Er'o is my C cyaneopubescens, named after an alien character of a species which is able to interconnect with other individuals to become a living computer...I picked this name for a GBB because I thought she needed something to celebrate her brilliant webbing abilities, and the "web" of Gw'oth seems as impressive to me.

As you can see, I try to give meaningful names to all of them. Admittedly, I do sometimes assign names arbitrarily just because I like them. for example, my G rosea is named Zelda just because I wanted a T named Zelda. Having Zelda also led me to name my L klugi Link, which is completely silly because Link is a female and will be much larger than Zelda!!


----------



## Scuttlebutt (Nov 12, 2013)

I was interested in naming my Ts at first, but now I don't really see the point. One does have a name that stuck, but the rest are just known by their species name.


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 13, 2013)

JZC said:


> Daenerys, Stormborn, Mhysa, Chainbreaker, Lord and rightful Queen of the Seven Kingdoms.


Not too fond of her, I have to say.


----------



## Femangel (Nov 13, 2013)

PhiGamTeacher said:


> Our class voted on a name for our Avicularia urticans today- She's Penny, the Peruvian Pinktoe.



Aww thats so cute  are they enjoying their first tarantula?

---------- Post added 11-13-2013 at 07:55 AM ----------




JZC said:


> Daenerys, Stormborn, Mhysa, Chainbreaker, Lord and rightful Queen of the Seven Kingdoms.


Thanks! u just handed me my rosies name on a silver platter  She has settled down a little so i think Beelzebulb and the likes is tooo evil for a Rosie. I'll be naming her 'Kaleesi' now


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Nov 13, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> It has everything to do with it.  Good thing you don't have an ant farm.


If I had an ant farm I would name it Fred.

My tarantulas have names because I (being a highly evolved mammal with a complex brain and a penchant for categorizing things) enjoy naming creatures and it helps me keep track of each spider's habits and preferences.

Plus I'm trying to help other people understand spiders, and in many cases, overcome fears.  When I start talking about my 'Aphonopelma chalcodes' my friends look at me like I'm speaking in Wingdings.  But when I tell them how 'Honey' is doing, the light bulb goes on in their heads and they can link that name to the pictures they've seen and stories I've told them. 

So far my five are:
A. versi slings, Pixel and Mushu
A. chalcodes, Honey
A. geroldi, Kunoichi
B. albopilosum, Quixote, a.k.a. Miss Grouchypants

Whether it's 5 or 500, I will always name every one of my Ts.  I'll have to start labeling at some point so as not to lose track, but names they shall have, each and every one.


----------



## JZC (Nov 13, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> Not too fond of her, I have to say.


Whaa?!?!? Blasphemy!


----------



## goodoldneon (Nov 13, 2013)

The problem with "naming" (and similar) threads is the frequency with which they're started. Every two weeks, like clockwork, one of these threads appear. If you prefer to name your tarantulas, fine, knock yourself out. But if you've spent any real time here, you'll notice fewer and fewer (and fewer and fewer) informational threads - threads of value, and more and more (and more and more) superfluous threads. If you take a moment to look, you'll notice many of the veterans and long-time members of this board no longer post or respond to threads. Call it burn out - call it "you should do your own d*amned research before purchasing an animals who's life is entirely dependent on you knowing how to take care of it." Purchase the Tarantula Keepers Guide and read it cover to cover - when you're done, read it again.


----------



## Roktman (Nov 13, 2013)

My young son names all of our T's (we "share" the hobby), and he remembers all their names. I've given up on trying to remember them all. :wink:


----------



## Femangel (Nov 13, 2013)

goodoldneon said:


> The problem with "naming" (and similar) threads is the frequency with which they're started. Every two weeks, like clockwork, one of these threads appear. If you prefer to name your tarantulas, fine, knock yourself out. But if you've spent any real time here, you'll notice fewer and fewer (and fewer and fewer) informational threads - threads of value, and more and more (and more and more) superfluous threads. If you take a moment to look, you'll notice many of the veterans and long-time members of this board no longer post or respond to threads. Call it burn out - call it "you should do your own d*amned research before purchasing an animals who's life is entirely dependent on you knowing how to take care of it." Purchase the Tarantula Keepers Guide and read it cover to cover - when you're done, read it again.


  I apologize beforehand if i got this wrong. But i figured 'tarantula chat' was for the more, shall i say, mundane and fun stuff about tarantula's and 'tarantula questions & discussions' was for the more informational threads? Because i have been trying to post accordingly...


----------



## PhiGamTeacher (Nov 13, 2013)

JZC said:


> Noooo, you didn't get an Avicelreyvrsecoler?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


 A member of the forums has offered to send 2 versicolor slings, so we have that base covered 



Femangel said:


> Aww thats so cute  are they enjoying their first tarantula?
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-13-2013 at 07:55 AM ----------


 They love her!!! I'm going to create an observation notebook for them to each keep to write down observations of Penny and her habitat to prompt them to look closer.



goodoldneon said:


> The problem with "naming" (and similar) threads is the frequency with which they're started. Every two weeks, like clockwork, one of these threads appear. If you prefer to name your tarantulas, fine, knock yourself out. But if you've spent any real time here, you'll notice fewer and fewer (and fewer and fewer) informational threads - threads of value, and more and more (and more and more) superfluous threads. If you take a moment to look, you'll notice many of the veterans and long-time members of this board no longer post or respond to threads. Call it burn out - call it "you should do your own d*amned research before purchasing an animals who's life is entirely dependent on you knowing how to take care of it." Purchase the Tarantula Keepers Guide and read it cover to cover - when you're done, read it again.


Meh. I look at it as there is already tons of research and posts from the members that the majority of serious inquires can be answered by using the search functions. So instead, people post more subjective/opinion threads to promote current discussion.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 13, 2013)

Not a single Charlotte on the whole thread?  What's up with that?


----------



## prairiepanda (Nov 13, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> Not a single Charlotte on the whole thread?  What's up with that?


Maybe for a heavy webbing species...a GBB or OBT perhaps? I have seen a lot of Shelob, Aragog, Aranea, and Ungoliant outside of this thread though. Plenty of heavy readers here


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow.  There are more famous spiders than I thought.


----------



## Kellylake01 (Nov 13, 2013)

I had a chaco golden knee who was a  Charlotte, later shortened to Charlie


----------



## Jterry (Nov 14, 2013)

I prefer to call all of my T's by their scientific names. However, as a few members have already talked about, I will give each of them a short, easily-remembered named that has something to do with their name usually. Why? Because I can tell my boyfriend all day long about how my Nhandu chromatus was rearranging her enclosure, but he will never know what T I'm talking about. If I use the little name they've been dubbed with, he knows which one is which. It feels weird to name them, but it's useful in this situation. I also only have 17 T's. Once my collection grows I will probably abandon this naming habit and my guy will have to figure it out


----------



## Hanska (Nov 14, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> Not a single Charlotte on the whole thread?  What's up with that?


Thanks. Now I know what to name my nephila when my dream of owning comes true. Loved the old cartoon when I was a kid. Only one that made me cry.


----------



## jasonb1973 (Nov 14, 2013)

I name all my tarantulas because at the end if the day they are my pets to.


----------



## Eresin (Nov 14, 2013)

I am getting my first T in a few weeks, was gonna called it Legs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Nov 14, 2013)

SpiritScale said:


> All of my T's over here have labels on their enclosures with their scientific names, 'given' names and their gender if known.
> I name my T's (all of them) because they are unique beings into themselves.
> I don't name any animal because I expect or think they will come running, but because it's a unique tag for each spider and is a sign of my consideration as them being part of my family and unique beings. Once you have a name here, chances are you are staying. You've become part of the fold so to speak.
> Besides, if I had three adult female B. boehmei of the same size for example they would all be named because I don't want people (or me!) to get confused if I'm talking about them---it's a way to differentiate. It also helps them be less 'scary' or 'foreign' to non-exotics people. I.e 'the big scary boa' becomes Lazarus who has a personality, preferences and a soul.
> ...


I name my Ts for the exact same reasons. It gives them an identity, rather than just a number. Saying "Chromatopelma cyaneopubecens #1, #2, and #3" just seems cold and detached to me. 

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jterry (Nov 15, 2013)

Eresin said:


> I am getting my first T in a few weeks, was gonna called it Legs


Haha, that's adorable


----------

